# Our New Puppy!



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi Everyone! 

I'm new to the forum and just wanted to post a picture of our little guy who comes home in January. We can't wait!!! 

I've found so much great information just browsing around on here so THANK YOU! It's such a great website.

-Suzy


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh Suzy, what a sweety! Welcome to the forum, I know you are going to have alot of fun come January.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Puppy kisses...*

Welcome and what a little doll! I love little black ones! What till Leslie sees this!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome Suzy. Your baby is darling. Can't wait to watch him grow.
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Suzy, he's a cutie and you're about to have the time of your life with your little guy. Have you picked a name for him yet?


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Awwww!!! Congratulations, I'm sure you can't wait. And welcome to the Forum! Jane


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

The breeder has been calling him Buster and we've found ourselves referring to him as Buster so that may just stick.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Your new puppy is adorable...bet you can't wait to get him, huh?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Wow, lot of new members today?!

Ryan


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Ooooh.....another black and tan baby. Luv that sweetie baby face! (extremely jealous here)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: Suzy and (possibly) Buster! :biggrin1: He certainly is a cutie!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

What a CUTIE! I love black puppies! 

Ryan, I think a bunch of us new users were finally activated last night... I know I had registered at least two weeks ago.


----------



## SuzyClaire (Dec 1, 2009)

The tan surprised me actually. When we first saw photos of him, we mistook the tan parts for white. When we met him in person, his paws were clearly not white. He has a _very_ white tuft of fur on his little belly. It's adorable. The breeder thinks his face will lighten up. Either way, we're already in love with him.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, your puppy is adorable.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum and enjoy you new puppy. He is adorable.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome Suzy and Buster! (I vote for keeping his name Buster.)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

He's so cute! Welcome to the forum where you'll find out just about anything you need to know to raise a Havanese! January will be here before you know it!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

What a cutie. Looks like my freddie!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, Suzy and Buster!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What a cute baby - welcome to the forum!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome Suzy. Your new pup is a sweetie. Be prepared to lose your heart to him. You are in for a fun time.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

He's sooooooooo sweet! Beautiful baby!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome! Your new baby is such a cutie!


----------

